# saying good bye to a loved one sorry to move on to a new one



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

i just had to put down my lil man lil fuzz b/c he had 
Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome (WHS)A genetic disorder that causes progressive paralysis similar to the human form of MS. There is no cure and the afflicted hedgehogs slowly and eventually become totally paralyzed. The disease appears to be carried by a recessive gene making detection and eradication difficult. Breeders should avoid using hedgehogs with any WHS in their family lines.
[attachment=0:fsg1pm0c]baby hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:fsg1pm0c]
i have been bringing him to the vet and he was not getting any better so i decided to put him down, i couldn't stand watching him attempt to walk and run in his circles it broke my heart holding him up to feed him. im sad to see him go and i didn't think i would ever get another one b/c they are no where near where i live and i never thought i would find another one as sweet as my lil fuzz but a girl at the feed store asked me if i was going to get another one and i told her no i didnt know where to find another one she said oh the pet store down the road has them! little did i know theres a pet store that opened up within a month! ago and has a bunch of hogs! big ones little ones i was supper excited b/c lil fuzz was my company at night when i could not sleep and without him i feel alone i feel like i lost my friend i know its crazy but i really loved my hedgehog and never thought i would find another one as good as him he had character like a smart cat or a funny dog, i walked into the pet store and it was love at first sight all over again i picked up this cute little guy in a ball and he quickly unballed as i talked to him he was eager to meet me  as i was him hes so cute but i didn't get him yet i will go back friday to pick him up and i already named him (spike) heres what he looks like
i rember what all i have read on yalls post to check for all the bad things and make sure he was in good health check check check and hes a cutie! so thank yall for reading [attachment=0:fsg1pm0c]baby hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:fsg1pm0c]


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

[attachment=0:2r4nblq7]baby hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:2r4nblq7]


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your little one.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

it was my older one that i had to put to sleep but i think it was the best in that situation, its a very sad thing watching, i was hoping he did not have that but when his back legs had stopt moving i knew he was not going to get any better thank you so much i just hope no one eles has that problem! its horribal!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Fuzz. Reading about this always makes me cry. I know that some day I will have to say goodbye to my sweet Cholla & I don't even want to think about that. But, as they say, when a door closes, a window opens. I'm happy for you that you can once again find the joy of a sweet hedgie. I hope you will have many wonderful experiences with Spike & that he can add to your treasured memories.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

aw thats so sweet thank you pjm i hope its a long time befor you ever have to say good bye to your lil sweet heart ! but i am shocked that i could even get another one, sometimes i feel like its bad to replace something old with something new, but i know you should move on?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, you know all the old sayings..."Get back up on the horse".. "If it doesn't kill you, it makes you stronger"... "hair of the dog that bit ya"... although i think that last one applies to drinking. But that's understandable in this situation. :roll: I personally think that it is NEVER wrong to turn something heart-breaking into something joyfull. And Spike really is a cutie. I can hardly resist him myself! Don' t think of it as something old & something new. It's something loved with something loved.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

thats true i didnt know what to call it, thats not spike by the way that is what baby spike looks like , i have yet to get him i will be getting him friday! super excited i didnt wanna out him down and thank you for the chat i feel better  well goodnight hun 
much love and hope to you n your hedgehog


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweet dreams. It's late. Tomorrow is another day, full of it's own....whatever...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Lil Fuzz. Now he is your own Lil Angel. It is obvious he was your friend and very much loved. How lucky for both you and Spike that he came into your life when he did.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

WHS is an awful thing, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Lil Fuzz. 
Spike is a handsome little fellow and I hope he and you have many happy years together.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Fuzz, WHS must be a horrible ordeal for both hedgehog and human to go through. I'm glad that little Spike is helping your heart to heal.


----------

